# Hughes SD-DVR80 Question



## wbgolfer (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a very general question or two -
First some background - I have been a Directv subscriber since 1999 - I do not order movies or any other special views. And about 6 years ago I disconnected my tel line from the unit.
My son, has very recently upgraded to a HD Directv box and is sending me his old Hughes SD-DVR80.
My plan is to call Directv and replace my current receiver with the SD-DVR from my son.
However, about a year ago I had my land line disconnected and I now use Cell only.
My son tells me that I will have to re-connect the land line.
But I'm not sure this is correct???
I do not order movies or have any special packages - just regular stuff and HBO, STARS, etc. 
I just want to be able to record a few shows which I currently do with two VCR's - and I thought that Tivo would be an easier method.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

It is not as easy as that. You need the land line to set up the unit. You may also need a new access card because the old one has been off so long. That is assuming the hard drive still works after 6 years of inactivity. Good luck


----------



## Tburt (Nov 29, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> It is not as easy as that. You need the land line to set up the unit. You may also need a new access card because the old one has been off so long. That is assuming the hard drive still works after 6 years of inactivity. Good luck


I have traded DTivo units with people, and never had a problem. As long as his son had it activated before (which he did), he will not need a phone line. He may need a new card though. They seem to be requiring new access cards for all transfers now. Also as long as the hard drive has not been abused (dropping the unit/leaving it in a very dusting enviroment/etc) it should be fine. Hard drives do not go bad from not using them, but the wear and tear of their actually use. Moving parts are usually the first things to go wrong on electronics/computers/DVRs. (Hard drives/CD&DVD drives/Power supplies/etc)


----------



## wbgolfer (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies -
Perhaps my question and background information in my POST was not clear -
My son, is still using the Hughes SD DVR80 - it works fine -
When he gets his new HD unit he will deliver the SD 80 to me.
I will then call Directv and advise that I want to deactivate my current Directv receiver and activate the SD DVR - (If They need to send me a new card that's fine!)
My question was about the telephone land line -
My son tells me that I will need one to get information weekly -
I do not have a land line -
So - what will the effect be if I have the Hughes SD80 installed without a land line connection?
Also - is there any work arounds for "No land Line"???


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

The only time you NEED a telephone line is during initial setup

After that, you may disconnect... but DO either delete the reminder messages that will begin to accumulate or NEVER go to the messages area, since once enough messages fill up that space, even going to the message area will lock the unit

If your son was receiving local channels via spot beam, and that is not YOUR local area and you want to receive locals, I think (but am not sure) that you would need a telephone line for the unit to make like ET and phone home


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

wbgolfer said:


> I will then call Directv and advise that I want to deactivate my current Directv receiver and activate the SD DVR - (If They need to send me a new card that's fine!)


Since you are deactivating an old receiver, simply take YOUR access card out of that old receiver, put it into your son's Tivo. Then call DirecTV & tell them your old receiver "died" & you want to remarry the card to another "spare" receiver you have. You will need to give them the RID & serial #'s from the Tivo box. As long as your son has removed it totally from his account, you should NOT have a problem doing this. Not only will you NOT have to go through the hassle of waiting on a new card, you also will NOT get slapped with a new 2 year committment for activating a new card in a DVR. (Yes, I do this all the time with my own & client's broken receivers & have NEVER had a problem doing this) If the CSR refuses to do this, call again & get one that will.



> My question was about the telephone land line -
> My son tells me that I will need one to get information weekly


totally NOT true - all guide info comes over the dish



> I do not have a land line -
> So - what will the effect be if I have the Hughes SD80 installed without a land line connection?
> Also - is there any work arounds for "No land Line"???


Since this box has already gone through inital setup, you should NOT need the line for this. You WILL get a periodic nag screen about this, which you can just skip over. However, if/when D* does send out software updates, (like they are doing now w/6.3f) you DO need a line to activate/install it. But you can work around this - just wait for a time after it been out. Take the box over to someone's house w/a landline, hook it up & let it call in & it will install the new software - you do NOT need it hooked to a dish to do this.

Now, something that hasn't been mentioned to you - you DO realize that the Tivo's require TWO coax runs from your dish for BOTH tuners to work. I assume right now that you ONLY have one, since (I'm assuming) you have just a standard receiver. If you want both tuners to work, (so that you can record 2 shows, or watch 1, record a different show at once) you will need a get a 2nd coax run to your dish to make this happen. You can just get by with the one coax, but then you are NOT getting all the advantages of 2 tuners.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

John T Smith said:


> If your son was receiving local channels via spot beam, and that is not YOUR local area and you want to receive locals, I think (but am not sure) that you would need a telephone line for the unit to make like ET and phone home


No, the phone line has NOTHING to do with getting/not getting local channels.
When the OP gets it activated on his account, he will then get HIS local channels that he's already getting now. (NOT his son's)


----------



## wbgolfer (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks a lot to all those who have posted replies !!!!!
By the way I have already "Run" the second coax - easy job for me - plus I have tested the new coax - just waiting for my son to deliver - getting very tired of the VCR tapings.
-- Bill --


----------

